# failed creation of application user/group



## vtypal (May 28, 2011)

Please could you help me with the following issue?

I'm trying to install net/avahi-app and net/activemq from the ports, but in both cases the port installer fails to create the application users/groups.


```
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/net/avahi-app/files/org.freedesktop.Avahi.service  /usr/local/share/dbus-1/system-services
avahi:*:558:
You already have a group "avahi", so I will use it.
Adding user "avahi" failed...
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/avahi-app.
===>  Installing for activemq-5.4.2
===>   activemq-5.4.2 depends on file: /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/java - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/activemq already installed
===> Installing rc.d startup script(s)
Adding user "activemq" failed...
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/activemq.
```

I manually removed the relative user/group from /etc/passwd and /etc/group and tried again but I get the same error. I use FreeBSD 9-current, and I have updated the ports using portsnap and portupgrade with no problem.


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2011)

vtypal said:
			
		

> I manually removed the relative user/group from /etc/passwd and /etc/group and tried again but I get the same error.


How did you remove them? If you just edited /etc/passwd be careful with that. Use pw(8) or vipw(8).


----------



## vtypal (May 31, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How did you remove them? If you just edited /etc/passwd be careful with that. Use pw(8) or vipw(8).



I just edited the two files, so /etc/master.passwd and /etc/passwd were different.
I solved this, replacing /etc/master.passwd with a recent backup from /var/backups, and recreated the password database with pwd_mkdb. 

Thank you SirDice


----------

